
The AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT and RX 5700 Review: Navi Renews Competition - gluegadget
https://www.anandtech.com/show/14618/the-amd-radeon-rx-5700-xt-rx-5700-review
======
ebg13
> _AMD is also launching their own “Anniversary Edition” version of the 5700
> XT, which features a factory overclock_

What does factory overclock even mean? Doesn't overclocked mean clocked over
what you get from the factory? Wouldn't "factory overclock" just be "higher
clock"? Are you paying $50 extra for someone else to push a button for you?

~~~
wlesieutre
If it’s like CPUs, they’re using units from better performance bins.

If you buy a regular version, it might be stable at this same overclock on
stock cooling, but it also might not. And even if it does work, it’s possible
the better binned units have headroom to go even higher.

------
ksec
It is important to Note, both the 2060 Super and RX5700 has similar transistor
count, ( 10.8B vs 10.3B ). So RX5700 isn't winning because it has new node and
stuffing in more transistor.

I am wondering on the state of GPU Compute on Mac, CUDA, OpenCL, ROCm. Apple
has now abandoned OpenCL and working on their Metal Compute, which is ( I
think ) only available on iOS. CUDA is not available on Mac, and ROCm is only
available on Linux.

~~~
kitsunesoba
Metal compute is available on macOS as well. As far as I can tell, it’s been
available since at least 10.11.

~~~
ksec
Thanks I was not aware of that. So Intel and AMD has to write drivers
specifically for it?

~~~
ohyea
You can use Intel PlaidML right now on OSX to utilize your metal supported GPU
for machine learning. I have tried the python library with Keras and my GPU
(Geforce 760) with no issues.

------
baybal2
Why there is a dimple on a fan shroud of XT model, and no dimple on a baseline
model?

~~~
karmakaze
I imagine the outer packaging is reflecting what you paid for, much like how a
performance trim on the engine of a car would be accompanied by outer letters
and extra styling.

